# Label Size



## HippieGuy (Sep 27, 2009)

okay, I am moving ahead with a re-label option. What is the average size, or acceptable size for t-shirts?

Thanks/


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Which type of label are you doing? Woven, satin, or tagless printed?

Average for woven is folded 1 1/2 inches long and 1 to 1 1/4 inches wide.

Average for satin (no fold needed) is 1 1/2 long and 1/2 to 1 1/4 inches wide.

Tagless could be as small as above but are generally larger like 2 inches long and 3 inches wide.

Size will depend on how much info you are putting on there and whether you will use symbols where allowed or text. 

Here are the rules on labeling Threading Your Way Through the Labeling Requirements Under the Textile and Wool Acts


----------



## ladyumbrella (Aug 25, 2009)

I think the size of the label depends on where you are going to position it..when we were deciding we played around with a few different designs and ideas - we were always going to get woven but didn't know whether to fold into the seams or to just position it on the back of the inside and sew in on the vertical sides..in the end we chose the latter because we could fit all we wanted to on it and liked the style of it more..in the end we decided on 6cm squared, about 2.3inches squared..in conclusion, try out a few different things and see what works best for you...


----------



## Threadbird (Sep 29, 2009)

Hey,

Yeah - and I would just add to this that if you're going to have your production company handle the private labeling services for you, make sure that they are capable of doing a professional job. All to often companies say that they can do private labeling but what they don't tell you is that when you recieve your shirts back you're still going to have lots of remaining threads and have it not looking professional or retail ready. This is specifically noticable when doing tag-less as you can see where the tag used to be in plain view so it's very important that the existing tags are removed cleanly. We make it a point here to perform that service professionaly but I just want to stress to make sure that this is going to be the case with your production house as that is a detail that is commonly forgotten but very important to the finished look of the garment.

PS - why am I so long winded lately? this is not like me.....

Steve - Storenvy Printing
[email protected]
www.storenvy.com/printing


----------



## bandwagonmerch (Oct 3, 2009)

If you're going to be printing them yourself or having someone else print them in the neckline you can size it to your heart's content. I remember Jedediah Clothing used to print the size information but then put a full print on the inside of the shirt explaining what the shirt was about or their mission statement at the time. It was like a hidden treasure that only you knew about.

If you are sewing them in and leaving the joker tag in there then definitely size your label to match that brand's width. I've seen smaller clothing companies sew in new tags that don't match up and it just looks awkward.


----------



## psheridan (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi Rob,

I am based in West of Ireland and am looking for a company to re-label some t-shirts and hoodies - would be no more than 100 at a time. Did you manage to find someone who did a good job?

Thanks..

Phyllis


----------



## ladyumbrella (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi Phyllis, I have found someone to do the job based in Dublin - they haven't done it yet but I'm confident they'll do a good job..if you want, PM me and I can give you the details or whatever...also, nice to meet someone else living in Ireland on here...


----------

